#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    ()

## Esam

.     				            				 .           				       .    				           				    .       				: (  ɡ ǡ  				  ѡ ɡ ޡ ǡ ѡ ʡ  				ǡ ). 

1960    				    .      				           				.          				 (  )        				      .   1959 1960  				      .      				             				    .       				   ѡ         				      .

				             				          .  				            				        ߡ   				            				.

				            				         .  				  1983      .    				           				 .            				 .          				          (1991).  				  2000          				         34   				  .        				           				    .        				 2001          				      ɡ   				      .

				   .        				  .        				С    .      				  .       				      . 



* 
 
*See More:   ()

----------


## Esam

*  				          				           				   ǡ  ǡ      				    ǡ     				   ɡ    ɡ  				     .*
*   				         				      9  / 1968   				    ɡ     				(      - )  				  ( ).       				.* *   				    1982        				       :     				 (1970)   (1970)    				  (1970)    (1968)  				   (1972)   (1972)   				 (1970)   (1968)     				  (1968)    (1973)   				 (1982).          				  ǡ           				1986        ɡ   				          				      ɡ     				 .*   :
*   				       :* *    				: *  *   				            				     .* *    				:* * -    				   ɡ       				  .* * -   				         				             				 .* * -  				      *  * -   				       .* * -   				   .* * -   				         				.* * -   				    .* * -   				             				      .* *   				            				     .     				          				 .* *   				    ǡ         				          .* *   				: *  *   				       ɡ  :* * -   				          				.* * -   				          				       .* * -    				            				    .* * -* *  				   .* *  				            				    ǡ      				  .* *   				: *  *    				   ǡ      				          				  ɡ     .* *   				            				 .         				         				ǡ     ǡ      				   .* *   				          				     :      				.          				     .    				          				.* * 1-  				 *  *   				           				     ɡ      				        				          				  .* *  				2-   *  *   				            				 (/ 1982)     /  				         :  "...     				          				 ǡ         				  ɡ          				".       :* *    -  				 *  *   				         				     ǡ    				 ǡ        				  ǡ      ɡ  				    ɡ      				     .* *  -  				*  *   				         				            				  ɡ       				       ɡ  				          				   .* * 3-  				  *  *   				     ɡ     				 ʡ          				     ɡ   ʡ  				  ޡ     ()  				              				.* * 4-  				   *  *   				           				         				 ɡ          				    ɡ       				          				           				   .* *  				  : *  *   				        ɡ   				         9  				/ 1978.      20 / 1980  				           				 .    ɡ    6 /  				1981.* *   				         ɡ     				      ǡ   .* * 1-   				    :* *        				-           				  .* *       				-             				            				   .* *   				-           				.* * 2-  				ҡ     ڡ      				  :* *     -  				             				  .* *    -  				             				.* *     -  				          -    				   (1) .* *  				  ߡ         				         .* *   				         ڡ  				       .*  				      :
*   				      -    				  -     ɡ    				           				   .        				:* *    				-    *  *   				ʡ          				          				    ɡ     				          				 .* *    				         ޡ  				     .* *  				  -   *  *  				   ɡ        				ȡ     ǡ       				        .  				          				     .     :*  * 1  				-      (amptc)* *   				        6 /  				1972     ǡ        				/ 1973      500  .* *   				           				.* *   				   :       				   .        				           				ʡ       200     				  150  .* *2-  				     (**asry)* *   				           				 8  /  1973       				.      :    				    .* *    				    /  1974      				100  ѡ     1976  300  ѡ  				  1977  340  .* *   				           				          				 .         				           				   /  1977.      				        .  				  1993      .    				         				ɡ        				     .       				      ɡ    				  .* *  3 -  				    (**apicorp)* *   				     14 / 1974    				   /  1975     1.2  				  .    400  ѡ    				/  2003      550  ѡ   				      .     				      ǡ      				   -        				   ɡ     				   .* *   				            				           				        .* *   				    ()      				  -     .    				  ɡ        				 %20        				%10.     ()        				      %32.* *   				      12 / 1981  				     72        				 .          				           				       .* *  4-  				    (apsco)* *   				     23  / 1975   				    / 1977     100  				  .        				   ǡ         				.* *   				           				        .* *   				       :* *  				-      (**adwoc)* *    				  -   /  1980     				   ɡ     40%.  				     20%    				       40%.  				          				ѡ         				        .* *   				          ɡ   				            				   .* *   -  				    (**awlco)* *   				   / 1983      				 .         				          				.  ""  ""     				             				.* *    -  				     (**agesco)* *   				    ǡ   1984     				   40 %    .    				       (40%)    				  (10%)      				  (10%).      				  .* *  5-  				  *  *   				  / 1978      ϡ   				ޡ         				     ɡ    				         				  .   ߡ     				   .* *   				           				  .        /  				 1994          				   ϡ      /   				1995.*  **  *   				      1987      				           				     ǡ     				     .      				         				         				ɡ  ɡ  ɡ    ʡ  				    С       				        				ɡ          				     1975      				    .* *    				     ߡ       				  ǡ          				            				10 %  .*

----------


## Esam

( )
  				 ''''      ''''  ǡ   				   ݡ  ͡     				        				     ''''   .    				      ɡ      				   '''' '' ''.  ''''    				      .      				''''     1987      2000  				  ''''         				          22 28  				 .         				     .      				   ''''         				  .

----------


## wastan

ߡ             .

                    .   1983      .              .            .                   (1991).   2000                  34    .                     .        2001               ɡ        .


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

